# 89 Nissan March Brake Upgrades



## power (Apr 24, 2004)

yeah guys I am thinking about buying a 89 march and I already have plans on turbo charging it...I wanna do some suspension and brake upgrades first but I don't know where to start...*Does these march's have all around independant suspension*???? I'm thinking along the lines of all around coilovers with some koni's or kyb adjustables...and for brakes upgrades a willwood 12''big brake kit.


----------

